# Charters



## Down Time (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone know of any charter boats out of the Yorktown River, Mojack area that striper fish?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya might want to ask this on the Boating board also,,, wouldn't hurt


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

If you look in the Chesapeake Angler mag they have a bunch of charter boats listed.


----------

